# مستلزمات مصنع منظفات



## حلويس (3 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
أرجو ممن لديه الخبرة أن يزودنا بأسماء الأجهزة التي تلزم لانشاء مصنع منظفات (غير الخلاطات و الخزانات و المضخات) مثل: ميزان..مقياس ال ph.. ميزان حرارة..كمامات..قفازات..و أشياء مثل ذلك و جودها ضروري للمصنع
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (6 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم هناك امور كثيرة ومهمة جدا ولكن ليست مكلفة
ميزان بي اتش أو ورق والكثير من الاناس يستخدم الورق الروسي ذات لون واحد 
ولكن هناك انواع فيها تدرجات تعطي دقة اكتر 
وايضا انت بحاجة لقمع كل المقاسات 
ايضا ابريق كبير اذا كانت التعبئة يدوية 
ميزان لوزن المواد ( النسب )
كفوف 
كمامات 
ويفضل وجود شفاط هواء فوق البراميل حتى تجنب الابخرة التصاعدة التي لا ترى بالعين المجردة
وشوي شوي تجيب اللي ينقصك


----------

